# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Some More Pics

## Royal Tartan

Sunset with a sundog at leftside


Magpie in flight


Very very high altitude jet plane !


Eerie Bridge


Had to finish with a very nice mojave! My breeding partners beauty.


thanks for looking

----------


## Laooda

Absolutely stunning!!!  That sunset is unbelievable...  :Bowdown:

----------

Royal Tartan (02-12-2009)

----------

